# GPS Tracking Key - Margin of Error?



## phreebyrd (May 11, 2009)

I'm going through a divorce and my husband put a landairsea gps tracking key on my car. I don't really care since I don't have anything to hide. I'm staying in another home in a very small village and the other night (early morning May 8th) the tracking report showed that throughout the course of the night starting at 2am I was traveling throughout the village with various stops anywhere from 10 minutes to 45 minutes returning around 6am. 

There is no way that I did this and no one had access to my car and it was locked in the driveway.

Can these devies be wrong? The village police department is across the street from the driveway and is literally only yards away. The movements of the report reads like what a patrol car would do, especially since it never left the village. It also said that the car was not returned to exactly the same location, but close. The driveway I park in is very small and it was exactly where I parked it earlier. Are these devices affected by radio frequency?

He already doesn't trust me and if these things can be in error then my life will be more miserable than it already is.

thank you for any explanation.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What happened was he has a spare key to your vehicle and to be a PITA he took your car and made it look like you were out and about when in reality you were at home, or in this case, another house. 

Each GPS tracker is fitted with a "digital serial number" and the aliens....or space ships can track your vehicle. You can block out and manipulate the gps, remove it and have a battery back up...this seems like more of a questions for Magnum P.I.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Stalking is illegal,
And from what you say I'd be more worried that he is gonna do something crazy then if you did not do something he said you did. Sense he already thinks your doing it, tell him you have a cop friend that you are seeing. At least it will make him back off, and worried that he will be arrested for the stalking of you(witch he is doing). I can hear the Magnum theme music in the back ground now............
I would give you my personal thought, move VERY far away. Also have him arrested for it , but again this is my personal thoughts(take with a grain of salt) some women like that stuff......(more Magnum music)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Without evidence everything is Heresay and circumstancial and would not hold up in court.


----------



## Ryan_H (Nov 11, 2009)

phreebyrd said:


> I'm going through a divorce and my husband put a landairsea gps tracking key on my car. I don't really care since I don't have anything to hide. I'm staying in another home in a very small village and the other night (early morning May 8th) the tracking report showed that throughout the course of the night starting at 2am I was traveling throughout the village with various stops anywhere from 10 minutes to 45 minutes returning around 6am.
> 
> There is no way that I did this and no one had access to my car and it was locked in the driveway.
> 
> ...


The first thing you want to do is identify if the unit is working properly. I would take the tracking system, insert fresh batteries, and place it in an optimum location for reception (Front dash board). Drive the tracking system around for a day and then review the data. This should inform you if the system is accurately recording positions. 

My next question would be where was the location your husband put the tracking system? If it was in the trunk or maybe even under the vehicle you could have problems with reception, causing false data. So as for your question, placement could cause inaccurate data. The tracking key is passive unit--meaning you have to physically remove the unit and download driving info--I would recommend you getting a real-time unit if your husband and you have the type of relationship where this is okay. Then as soon as random data showed up you could discuss it and confirm if it is accurate. I got a cheap real-time unit at http://tracking-system.com/ ---Let me know if you still have questions!


----------



## justinblue111 (Mar 23, 2011)

Which tracking system do you prefer most to use?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Closing this 15 month old thread.

BG


----------

